# LG PRODUCTIONS 11th ANNUAL FRESNO SHOW



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

WWW.LGPRODUCTIONS.NET


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

that suv is from here VIP C.C.


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

what no hopp or bikini contest????????????????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:rant: !FUCK LG PRODUCTIONS! :machinegun:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

thought LG had retired :uh:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:35 PM~13461526
> *:rant: !FUCK LG PRODUCTIONS! :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco: :loco: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

is this a lrm sanctioned show?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 1 2009, 11:08 PM~13461763
> *is this a lrm sanctioned show?
> *


:dunno: Most likely, well I think so.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:35 PM~13461526
> *:rant: !FUCK LG PRODUCTIONS! :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:35 PM~13461526
> *:rant: !FUCK LG PRODUCTIONS! :machinegun:
> *



SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER BBQ LIKE THEY DID IN BAKERS IT TURNED OUT GOOD LAST YEAR @ BEACH PARK. IF ALOT OF PPL DNT GO TO THIS SHOW MIGHT AS WELL PICKA PARK IN FRESNO SO WE ALL CAN CHILL.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@Apr 1 2009, 10:22 PM~13461394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

is their a hopp


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

L.I.F.E will be there


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 2 2009, 11:21 AM~13465229
> *SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER BBQ LIKE THEY DID IN BAKERS IT TURNED OUT GOOD LAST YEAR @ BEACH PARK. IF ALOT OF PPL DNT GO TO THIS SHOW MIGHT AS WELL PICKA PARK IN FRESNO SO WE ALL CAN CHILL.
> *



:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:nicoderm: :yessad:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 2 2009, 11:21 AM~13465229
> *SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER BBQ LIKE THEY DID IN BAKERS IT TURNED OUT GOOD LAST YEAR @ BEACH PARK. IF ALOT OF PPL DNT GO TO THIS SHOW MIGHT AS WELL PICKA PARK IN FRESNO SO WE ALL CAN CHILL.
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> WWW.LGPRODUCTIONS.NET


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

you kno LATINSTYLE C.C will be there . :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

bet is get cancelled


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TOPDOGS car & bike club will be there


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 3 2009, 11:35 AM~13475579
> *TOPDOGS car & bike club will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:  SEE YOU THERE BIGG DOG


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 3 2009, 11:32 AM~13476031
> *:thumbsup:   SEE YOU THERE BIGG DOG
> *


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt for da 559


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Apr 2 2009, 08:30 PM~13470175
> *is their a hopp
> *



*NOPE, NO HOP IT'S A DAMN SHAME.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Apr 1 2009, 10:26 PM~13461440
> *what no hopp or bikini contest????????????????? :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :no:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Apr 3 2009, 08:18 PM~13479332
> *ttt for da 559
> *


TUF E NUF CUSTOMS & SHOWTIME CHROME will be there fo sho gotta support the 559 shows or there wont be any TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinstyle91_@Apr 2 2009, 10:53 PM~13472176
> *you kno LATINSTYLE C.C  will be there .  :biggrin:
> *


illl be there


hit me up, everyone from out this way should car pool over there


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 3 2009, 11:35 AM~13475579
> *TOPDOGS car & bike club will be there
> *


what up gilly


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SKANLESS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE._


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 3 2009, 10:35 AM~13475208
> *bet is get cancelled
> *


 :0


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

SORRY I'M LATE




*FUCK LG PRODUCTIONS*




:thumbsdown: :nono: :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 4 2009, 06:20 AM~13481631
> *
> What time on saturday for set up*


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 3 2009, 02:14 PM~13476409
> *
> *


see u at d show


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS CC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 2 2009, 09:12 PM~13470739
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *



Let's round up sum heads and dew this BBQ @ 1 of da parks I'm in


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 5 2009, 02:23 AM~13487133
> *SORRY I'M LATE
> *FUCK LG PRODUCTIONS*
> :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 4 2009, 12:27 AM~13481057
> *TUF E NUF CUSTOMS & SHOWTIME CHROME will be there fo sho gotta support the 559 shows or there wont be any TTT
> *


EXACTLY FAMILY THIS ONE IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN USO WILL BE REPPN FOR THE FAMILY :0 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 6 2009, 08:25 AM~13495093
> *Let's round up sum heads and dew this BBQ @ 1 of da parks I'm in
> *


WOULDNT B A BAD IDEA
:thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 5 2009, 02:23 AM~13487133
> *SORRY I'M LATE
> *FUCK LG PRODUCTIONS*
> :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Apr 5 2009, 10:45 PM~13493619
> *see u at d show
> *



That's a big 10/4 :biggrin: if you need some help on your sons bike hit me up, I got alotta extra parts


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 7 2009, 08:31 AM~13505373
> *That's a big 10/4 :biggrin:  if you need some help on your sons bike hit me up, I got alotta extra parts
> *


TTT 
JAZMINE WILL BE THERE IN FULL AFFECT!







:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

whats up I KNOW THAT NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 3 2009, 11:27 PM~13481057
> *TUF E NUF CUSTOMS & SHOWTIME CHROME will be there fo sho gotta support the 559 shows or there wont be any TTT
> *


 :h5:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

IS THIS ONE LRM SANCTIONED ? :uh:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

he reads these posts and doesnt order enough trophies we will b there


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE REPRESENTING


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 2 2009, 12:42 AM~13461576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :werd:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 1 2009, 11:42 PM~13461576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Apr 8 2009, 04:06 PM~13520740
> *ttt
> *


TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTMFT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 8 2009, 04:35 PM~13521030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 7 2009, 08:44 PM~13512481
> *IS THIS ONE LRM SANCTIONED ? :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Hoping to make this one :cheesy:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 7 2009, 09:42 AM~13505459
> *TTT
> JAZMINE WILL BE THERE IN FULL AFFECT!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 8 2009, 09:40 PM~13524033
> *TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTMFT
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE...NICE SHOW CANT MISS THIS ONE


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will be there :biggrin:


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

What's up with the hop!!!! :dunno:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 13 2009, 06:34 PM~13565485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_WUT UP UCE, SEEN YALL WITH LAVIDA ON THE SPEED CHANNEL TODAY, COOL_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Apr 9 2009, 06:46 PM~13532363
> *WHATS UP
> *


_WUTS CRAKEN KIPPY_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 14 2009, 06:48 PM~13577636
> *WUT UP UCE, SEEN YALL WITH LAVIDA ON THE SPEED CHANNEL TODAY, COOL
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU SOON USO YOU GOING TO LG FRESNO SHOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Apr 13 2009, 10:09 PM~13568279
> *What's up with the hop!!!! :dunno:
> *


I DON'T KNOW EITHER HOPEFULLY LARRY CAN BRING IT BACK 559 DEFINITELY HAS SOME HEAVY HITTERS AND LA AND VEGAS BEEN PAYING THE 559 VISITS THE LAST TWO YEARS ITS ON


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb7n0AiRqsU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxrK8LlIHF0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKWgwC_uctQ


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 6 2009, 08:14 PM~13502128
> *WOULDNT B A BAD IDEA
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 14 2009, 07:32 PM~13578227
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb7n0AiRqsU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxrK8LlIHF0
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I will be there ......


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C IS THERE TO SHOW AND HOP !!!!!!!! TEAM JD


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 15 2009, 05:14 PM~13586624
> *JUST DIPPIN  C.C IS THERE TO SHOW AND HOP !!!!!!!!  TEAM JD
> *


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Apr 7 2009, 09:57 PM~13512651
> *he reads these posts and doesnt order enough trophies we will b there
> *


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 6 2009, 02:09 AM~13493921
> *BLVD KINGS CC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!
> *


  C YA AT DA SHOW ! !


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

.
READY TO SHOW!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

is there going to be a hop? pm info someone please


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

www.LGProductions.net
Sorry, there is no hop.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ELITE C.C. Will be there.


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchofclasscaddy_@Apr 9 2009, 10:44 PM~13534558
> *ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL COAST  WILL BE THERE...NICE SHOW CANT MISS THIS ONE
> *


SO WILL ROLLERZ ONLY CEN-CAL


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Yo we have made this one of our mando show this year so we will be there in full force ( r we going to be 3 yrs tug award champs ? ) good show see you all there !


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we will be there 


Import iLLusions 





ATOMIC


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 16 2009, 08:42 PM~13600754
> *ELITE C.C. Will be there.
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

HATERS MOST WANTED C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF E NUF WILL BE THERE HEY ATOMIC THANKS FOR THEM TROPHYS BAS ASS BRO


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 19 2009, 12:34 AM~13619494
> *TUF E NUF WILL BE THERE HEY ATOMIC THANKS FOR THEM TROPHYS BAS ASS BRO
> *



:thumbsup: 

any time bro, hope u guys had a great turn out at the show, sry we did not make it we had to finish up that motor swap.

dta customz

atomic



looking for trophys at a great low price hit me up we got u coverd


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 19 2009, 08:45 AM~13620809
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> any time bro, hope u guys had a great turn out at the show, sry we did not make it we had to finish up that motor swap.
> ...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Today I send my pre reg azteca de oro. Bike will be there elite bc


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 7 2009, 08:44 PM~13512481
> *IS THIS ONE LRM SANCTIONED ? :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Apr 16 2009, 11:59 PM~13602989
> *SO WILL  ROLLERZ ONLY CEN-CAL
> *


See you there Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

NOT HATING, BUT IF YOU DONT ATTEND THIS, COME TO OUR SHOW :biggrin: AND "YES" WE WILL HAVE A HOP AND PERFECT WEATHER!!  PM ME FOR MORE INFO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469909


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 08:58 PM~13661921
> *NOT HATING, BUT IF YOU DONT ATTEND THIS, COME TO OUR SHOW :biggrin:  AND "YES" WE WILL HAVE A HOP AND PERFECT WEATHER!!   PM ME FOR MORE INFO
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469909
> *


This will be a good show!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.whipnotic.com/index.php?option=...ewvideo&id=1046


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 22 2009, 10:38 PM~13663169
> *http://www.whipnotic.com/index.php?option=...ewvideo&id=1046
> *




LOVE THAT SHIT SCOOBY TRUCK LOOKS VERY GOOD


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 20 2009, 08:39 PM~13636143
> *See you there Dave  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 22 2009, 10:38 PM~13663169
> *http://www.whipnotic.com/index.php?option=...ewvideo&id=1046
> *


CONGRATES SCOOBY! :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Apr 23 2009, 03:01 PM~13669075
> *CONGRATES SCOOBY! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

registration fee is hell of high...lrm is not even that high :angry:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

we will be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 26 2009, 08:39 PM~13697594
> *registration fee is hell of high...lrm is not even that high  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 26 2009, 08:42 PM~13697639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE A FRIDAY NIGHT PARTY IN FRESNO :biggrin: :biggrin: OH AND SATURDAY.....


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Just got off the phone with one of the reps for LG and they confirmed that Chris will have Perfect Score AND Darkside Dynasty both in the house along with 6 new rides debuting from the Oldies East Bay..................


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 27 2009, 10:38 PM~13711808
> *Just got off the phone with one of the reps for LG and they confirmed that Chris will have Perfect Score AND Darkside Dynasty both on display along with 6 new rides debuting from the Oldies East Bay..................
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*Just got off the phone with one of the reps for LG and they confirmed that Chris will have Perfect Score AND Darkside Dynasty both in the house along with 6 new rides debuting from the Oldies East Bay..................  
















*


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Today I send my pre reg elite bc will be there


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 26 2009, 08:42 PM~13697639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 29 2009, 08:23 AM~13727475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5: The Show is Going to Be A Good One.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2009, 09:28 AM~13728352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !*









WWW.LGPRODUCTIONS.NET


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

ALREADY PER REG. :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 28 2009, 09:56 PM~13722936
> *Just got off the phone with one of the reps for LG and they confirmed that Chris will have Perfect Score AND Darkside Dynasty both in the house along with 6 new rides debuting from the Oldies East Bay..................
> 
> 
> ...



And making it's PREMIER DEBUT at the LG Que Onda Car Show straight out of Oxnard from ELITE Car Club a 61 Ragtop - "Game Killer" this car has been 3 years in the making! :0


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Apr 17 2009, 10:31 PM~13611937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS THE SHOW TO GO TO. :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

how much is to enter and does the price go for driver and passanger. i know roll in is at 7am-11am


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 7 2009, 08:44 PM~13512481
> *IS THIS ONE LRM SANCTIONED ? :uh:
> *


SO YA!
THIS ONE ISN'T SANCTIONED  
NO HOP OR BIKINI :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i hope it doesnt get as hot as last year!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 7 2009, 09:53 PM~13822317
> *i hope it doesnt get as hot as last year!
> *


traffic is going to be in the house deep


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

lets make this show big again hit this show hard NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks like another Friday night line up. Bring the beer. Indoors will fill up fast.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 8 2009, 03:29 PM~13829606
> *Looks like another Friday night line up. Bring the beer. Indoors will fill up fast.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 7 2009, 11:01 PM~13823057
> *traffic is going to be in the house deep
> *


so will ElitE    



see you there Trino


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

Southern Blues Lowrider Magazines Jan '09 cover car will be in the house! Rumors are Nor Cal girl Nina Marie might make an appearance herself.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

What time is the move in on Fri?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 9 2009, 10:28 AM~13836368
> *so will ElitE
> see you there Trino
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 9 2009, 10:28 AM~13836368
> *so will ElitE
> see you there Trino
> *


YEAH IT WILL BE A PLEASURE KICKIT WITH ELITE


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 8 2009, 02:29 PM~13829606
> *Looks like another Friday night line up. Bring the beer. Indoors will fill up fast.
> *


bring sum coronas..cus its gona get hot in the line...


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

starting to look like females are going to outnumber the guys three to one. Over ten

models have signed up. The Real OG Deal.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 9 2009, 07:13 PM~13839269
> *starting to look like females are going to outnumber the guys three to one. Over ten
> 
> models have signed up. The Real OG Deal.
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 9 2009, 05:41 PM~13838731
> *YEAH IT WILL BE A PLEASURE KICKIT WITH ELITE
> *


you know your always welcome trino  

stop by and say wassup


ill do the same


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 27 2009, 10:38 PM~13711808
> *Just got off the phone with one of the reps for LG and they confirmed that Chris will have Perfect Score AND Darkside Dynasty both in the house along with 6 new rides debuting from the Oldies East Bay..................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 6 NEW RIDES :dunno:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

i THINK THE ONLY MOVE IN FOR THIS SHOW IS ON SUN GUYS


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 7 2009, 10:01 PM~13823057
> *traffic is going to be in the house deep
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
IT'S ON YES SIRRRRRR GONNA BE GOOD TIMES HANGING OUT WITH ALL THE BROTHERS AND SISTERS AT THE SHOW WHEN I SAY MY BROTHER AND SISTERS IT'S THE WHOLE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 11 2009, 09:42 AM~13851279
> *i THINK THE ONLY MOVE IN FOR THIS SHOW IS ON SUN GUYS
> *


WTF DONT PLAY BRO


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 9 2009, 07:13 PM~13839269
> *starting to look like females are going to outnumber the guys three to one. Over ten
> 
> models have signed up. The Real OG Deal.
> *


MOVE IN DAY IS SAT RIGHT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 9 2009, 07:13 PM~13839269
> *starting to look like females are going to outnumber the guys three to one. Over ten
> 
> models have signed up. The Real OG Deal.
> *


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 11 2009, 10:08 PM~13858964
> *MOVE IN DAY IS SAT RIGHT
> *


If you pre-reg im yea. Not to sure what you do if you didnt? Most likely wait till end of the day


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

wow 99 degrees on sunday. its going 2 b hot :nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Tttt


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Damn!!!! got to turn in that pre-reg, the show spots are filling fast.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 12 2009, 01:45 AM~13860229
> *wow 99 degrees on sunday.  its going 2 b hot  :nicoderm:
> *


103


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 12 2009, 08:23 PM~13868989
> *103
> *


DAAAAAM THT HOT JUST MEANS GIRLIES ARE GONNA BE  IN DA DAZY DUKES :0  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

OK JUST TALKED TO LARRY HE SAID PRE REG IS SATURDAY AND SUNDAY IS FOR OUTSIDE FROM 7AM TO 11AM


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 12 2009, 09:23 PM~13868989
> *103
> *



damn i saw that today also 103 damn


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 12 2009, 08:45 PM~13869733
> * ttt
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 13 2009, 09:25 AM~13872927
> *
> *


Azteca de Oro and poison bikes will be there


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

were can we pre-entry if sat is the last day?


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

new shit coming out soon!!!


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

To Enter The Show For Outdoors...Show Up Sun. Day Of Show 

Between 7 a.m. and 11 a.m......Enter at Gate 6 off Kings Canyon 

$45.00 for all vehicles & motorcycles and $40.00 for bicycles. Admits 2 persons

Show time ; 12 noon to 6 p.m Concert in SHADED GRANDSTANDS


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

ifwe want toget inside what time dowe need to be there saturday?and do we have to be pre reg?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 13 2009, 09:25 AM~13872927
> *
> *


Nice to see Traffic out here.....How many cars you bringing? :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 13 2009, 10:14 PM~13881059
> *Nice to see Traffic out here.....How many cars you bringing? :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro we bringing 6 cars and 6 bikes


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 13 2009, 10:25 PM~13881168
> *thanks bro we bringing 6 cars and 6 bikes
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

im pre reg but my car might not beeeeeeee done ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fucccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

just 2 more days til move in! :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_4-SHOW_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 14 2009, 01:22 AM~13882399
> *4-SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Am ready azteca de Oro will be on display


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 14 2009, 06:16 AM~13882948
> *Am ready azteca de Oro will be on display
> *


im not


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

See all of you homies there


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 14 2009, 06:32 AM~13883401
> *See all of you homies there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 14 2009, 07:22 AM~13883332
> *im not
> *


whats up dominique? your not ready? if you need help gimme a call homie!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 14 2009, 08:58 AM~13883967
> *whats up dominique? your not ready? if you need help gimme a call homie!
> *


its koo


imma hit you up tonight


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

waiting to see if you recieved my money order for this sunday i emailed you as well with my info


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 14 2009, 01:06 AM~13882348
> *just 2 more days til move in! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

today is going to be a vveeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrry busy day :around:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 15 2009, 06:17 AM~13894605
> *today is going to be a vveeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrry busy day :around:
> *


x2


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@May 15 2009, 07:32 AM~13895172
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 15 2009, 11:20 AM~13896122
> *X3
> *


X4


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT 




dta customz

import iLLusions 


AtomiC


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im finally ready :biggrin: 

now i gotta get some sleep



see you guys out there


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

JUS GOT DONE GONNA CRASH OUT NOW LATTERS


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Just Finished! :uh:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@May 16 2009, 04:09 AM~13903554
> *Just Finished! :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

_*LOOKS LIKE THE LG SHOW IS GOING TO BE GOOD... TO HAVE WAITED IN LINE FOR 3 HOURS AND SEE BUILDINGS FULL AND CARS PRE REGISTERED PARKING OUTSIDE... ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK*_


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

damm


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

see you guys tomorow


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

where are pics ???????????????????


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT FOR PICS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 17 2009, 06:12 PM~13913927
> *TTT FOR PICS
> *


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 17 2009, 06:17 PM~13913963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x22


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

heres some pics


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

ill post more pics monday im beat from being in the sun it was 108 in fresno


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 09:32 PM~13916317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trino, Mark & the TRAFFIC jam looking GOOD!!!


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 17 2009, 09:29 PM~13916807
> *PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x68 
heard we look good out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im about to post up about a dozen or so photos from today in my topic (link in my signature)


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

_*
PICTURE TAKEN BY TWO TONZ... AT THE LG SHOW TODAY.... *_


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill have more pictures up tomorow in my topic


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 10:57 PM~13917066
> *ill have more pictures up tomorow in my topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 10:39 PM~13916911
> *im about to post up about a dozen or so photos from today in my topic (link in my signature)
> *


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 11:57 PM~13917066
> *ill have more pictures up tomorow in my topic
> 
> 
> ...


HEY TWOTONZ WAS GOOD TO MEET U IN PERSON LOCO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@May 17 2009, 11:14 PM~13917204
> *HEY TWOTONZ WAS GOOD TO MEET U IN PERSON LOCO
> *


same here homie


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 11:57 PM~13917066
> *ill have more pictures up tomorow in my topic
> 
> 
> ...



MMMM! TASTY! :biggrin: :yes: :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 17 2009, 10:33 PM~13916850
> *x68
> heard we look good out there :thumbsup:
> *


hell ya had a good time kickin it with all my USO'S hot as hell but fun 8 out of 10 cars placed and the 2 bikes we took placed as well good job UCE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@May 18 2009, 01:15 AM~13917743
> *hell ya had a good time kickin it with all my USO'S hot as hell but fun 8 out of 10 cars placed and the 2 bikes we took placed as well good job UCE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ONE LOVE USOS WE HAD A GOOD TIME KICKING IT TODAY"IT WAS HOT!!!!!BUT STILL MANAGED TO STAY Cool :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 10:57 PM~13917066
> *ill have more pictures up tomorow in my topic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 01:29 AM~13917765
> *
> *


SOCIOS SHOW NEXT WEEK


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 18 2009, 01:34 AM~13917772
> *SOCIOS SHOW NEXT WEEK
> *


i hope they are ready for us UCE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Any more pics?


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

more pics


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

any pics of euros? y2k


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 18 2009, 09:48 AM~13919809
> *any pics of euros? y2k
> *


is it redone?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 18 2009, 09:12 AM~13920014
> *is it redone?
> *


thought so


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Few Flix








Joe Kern County member








Misc. Clubz
























































Chris's Perfect Score








Trino's Cherry 64








Y2K (Car that danny and amador worked on)








Socios CC
















[/quote]


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Some Flix from the LG Fresno Show. We all bared the 105 degree heat Ohhh Weee! brought two bicycles that placed one from San Fernando County (Rogers Daughter 2nd) and Moses Alameda County (Amador Son 1st) both in mild custom! The Family was repesented by Sacramento,Stockton,Kern County,San Fernando and Alameda County. A 2 1/2 to 3 hours drive for all and well worth it 8 out of the 10 cars placed all 1st and 2nd Congrates to all my Uso's it was great to kick it with you all Love You all!

Towing Pastor Al's ElCo down 99!








San Fernando County 2nd place








Moses Alameda County 1st place








Pastor Al 1st place ElCo'z Alameda County








Roger San Fernando 1st place mini trucks








Vic Sr. Stockton 1st place 70's mild custom








Big Uce Kita Sacramento 2ndplace mild custom








Gilberts Money Carlo Alameda County 1st street custom








David Kern County 2nd 60-64 street custom








Ed Kern County 1place 60-64 street








[/quote]


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

congrats john and alice it looks hella bad


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

any more pics of y2k


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice pics need more


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

some pics from my girl jess wow this girl can take some nice pics.



atomic



hope u enjoy them




































































check out her myspace and add her, let her know that i sent u thankz

atomic
dta customz
import iLLusions

http://www.myspace.com/luvshadowphotography


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> Few Flix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

More pics. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 18 2009, 02:26 AM~13917763
> *ONE LOVE USOS WE HAD A GOOD TIME KICKING IT TODAY"IT WAS HOT!!!!!BUT STILL MANAGED TO STAY Cool :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> More pics. :biggrin: :biggrin:



















































[/quote]


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW WE ENJOYED IT ALOT. TRAFFIC WILL DEFINITLY BE BACK NEXT YEAR. THANKS LARRY  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> Few Flix
> Y2K (Car that danny and amador worked on)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 18 2009, 01:05 PM~13921822
> *any more pics of y2k
> *


x2


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

_*
PICTURE TAKEN BY TWO TONZ... AT THE LG SHOW TODAY.... *_


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

3rd place








even know i didnt take ma honda i was still haven some game going on lol :biggrin:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

MORE PIKS 2 KOME


----------



## sicksduece (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@Apr 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13461394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


F---K LG SHOWS THEY SUCK BIG NUTTS BEEN TO THREE BUT WONT WASTE MY MONEY ON THESE UNORGANIZED LG SHOWS EVER AGAIN!!!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

nice pics guys


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicksduece_@May 18 2009, 06:16 PM~13925298
> *F---K LG SHOWS THEY SUCK BIG NUTTS BEEN TO THREE BUT WONT WASTE MY MONEY ON THESE UNORGANIZED LG SHOWS EVER AGAIN!!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

WHO WHERE ALL THE SWEEPSTAKERS ??????????????????????????? :0 







LOOK LIKED A GOOD SHOW


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

here are a couple of pics i took..................


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 18 2009, 07:33 PM~13926269
> *here are a couple of pics i took..................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

yes the show did suck but all the cars that were out were bad ass! there was no hop or bikini contest :angry: yup i think i will also skip lg shows


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

this is the last pic its me and kita








sorry that some pics came out all blurry!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Driven from Pomona, CA to Fresno, CA! :biggrin: It was a good show but it was hot as hell out there. :uh:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 18 2009, 09:00 PM~13927635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you drive it or trailered it?


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

hold up i got a couple more pics of one more car.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 18 2009, 09:02 PM~13927701
> *did you drive it or trailered it?
> *


he drove it!  and beto drove the tan 65 drop  and i drove my lac  


we dont just show our shit, we mob our shit too


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 18 2009, 09:06 PM~13927770
> *he drove it!   and beto drove the tan 65 drop   and i drove my lac
> we dont just show our shit, we mob our shit too
> *


thats what iam talking about i drive my shit too!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 18 2009, 09:02 PM~13927701
> *did you drive it or trailered it?
> *


Drove it  4 hours each way and over the grapevine. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13927948
> *thats what iam talking about i drive my shit too!
> *


i know


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13927948
> *thats what iam talking about i drive my shit too!
> *


Thats what its all about! :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 18 2009, 09:48 PM~13928566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wow: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

JUST POSTING A COUPLE


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

I GOT A FEW PICTURES ALSO GIVE ME A FEW TO UPLOAD THEM... DIDNT TAKE A PICTURE OF EVERY CAR LIKE I USUALLY DO SINCE IT WAS TO FREAKN HOT TO BE WALKING OUTDOORS.... FREAKN 106


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SEEMS LIKE THEY HAD THE CATAGORIES ALL FUCKED UP


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to every one that post up there pics thank you...  for the people that couldn't make this show


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

q-vo


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13929644
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love this cadi hav'nt seen it in awhile. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

*OK FINALLY HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES OF THE RIDES THAT WERE IN ATTENDANCE I USUALLY SNAP ALOT OF PICTURES BUT IN A 106 DAY IT WAS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN... TO FREAKN HOT BUT I DID GET A FEW...*


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS IS MY SISTER SO NO COMMENTS















































JUST SOME OF THE DELANO CREW


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 19 2009, 12:11 AM~13930225
> *THIS IS MY SISTER SO NO COMMENTS
> 
> 
> ...



Those are some nice pictures cuñado. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 18 2009, 10:56 PM~13929604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 18 2009, 10:02 PM~13928845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

i got a few more i'll post them tomorrow


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i posted a few more pics in my topic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW WHO WON OUT OF THESE TWO????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 19 2009, 12:04 AM~13930179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lots of good pics Mark!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 19 2009, 08:06 AM~13931967
> *Lots of good pics Mark!!
> *


thank's homie :wave: see you soon


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

i'm still pissed on how the judging went exspecially when the dude said he missed 5 cars and he put 6's across the paper. cops took all 30 beers and through them away to start the day. with the 56' we're putting in a beer hide away trunk. all the cars were tight. wasn't into pitbull. no hop or bikini show. we put the truck in for the fun of it and hope thats i get placed, but if your gonna give me 6's across the board and one of the vechicles that he just judged just has a dvd player thats pretty fucked up. hope next show we'll get better judges and not get judged while their handing the trophies out


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 19 2009, 07:47 AM~13931786
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHO WON OUT OF THESE TWO????
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. I'm thinking that Trokita won.


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

559Kustoms were in the house


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 19 2009, 10:57 AM~13933853
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking GOOD!!! How did you do, you place?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 19 2009, 08:07 AM~13931972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 19 2009, 08:35 AM~13932306
> *thank's homie :wave: see you soon
> *



  :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 19 2009, 07:07 AM~13931972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I heard u helped out ALOT out there bro.... Good to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 18 2009, 08:27 PM~13928144
> *Drove it    4 hours each way and over the grapevine.  :biggrin:
> *



YEAAA BOI!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

BOY, DO I LOOK TIRED IN THESE PICS OR WHAT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

nice meeting you out there


the car is badass, pics dont do justice


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 19 2009, 11:51 AM~13934608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13929644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass red caddy


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 19 2009, 11:35 AM~13934405
> *BOY, DO I LOOK TIRED IN THESE PICS OR WHAT
> 
> 
> ...


Finally got to see your car in person Bass Ass Uso! See you soon!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@May 19 2009, 05:08 PM~13938476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: Just got news that Roland and "southern Blues" took 2nd place Best Low Rider :biggrin:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13929644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a fucken lowrider! got damm.. that is nice.. props to Elite.. Lot of bad ass rides over there  ..


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Props to all you posters, get ass pictures. Killer rides..


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@May 19 2009, 08:59 PM~13941302
> *Thats a fucken lowrider! got damm.. that is nice.. props to Elite.. Lot of bad ass rides over there  ..
> *


THANKS TO ELITE FOR MAKING THE TRIP CLEAN ASS RIDES MY BROTHERS :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 19 2009, 08:33 PM~13940894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love this monte!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13939103
> *Finally got to see your car in person Bass Ass Uso! See you soon!
> *


_THANKS HOMMIE_


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 19 2009, 07:33 PM~13940894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 19 2009, 11:17 PM~13942924
> *THANKS TO ELITE FOR MAKING THE TRIP CLEAN ASS RIDES MY BROTHERS  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem. Thanks for the props. Congrats on the win! :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13939103
> *Finally got to see your car in person Bass Ass Uso! See you soon!
> *


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

who took best over all and all the best of's?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13939103
> *Finally got to see your car in person Bass Ass Uso! See you soon!
> *


_THANKS BRO_


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE THE MAY 16TH. '010 SHOW IS GOING TO BE ANOTHER GOOD ONE.

GOT A CLUB FROM LA COMING IN WITH 22 RIDES STRONG AND 1/2 HAVE NEVER BEEN SEEN.

ALSO, SOME OF THE HEAVY HITTERS ARE TALKING ABOUT SHOWING UP. 

THE HOP RULES WILL GO UP FIRST WEEK OF MARCH AND WE MIGHT BRING BACK THE 

BIKINI CONTEST......GETTING ALOT OF REQUEST FROM THE LADIES......


ALL WE NEED IS MOTHER NATURE TO DROP THE TEMPS A FEW DEGREES AND IT'S ON.

WANT TO THANK EVERYONE ONCE AGAIN FOR THE BACK UP AND YOU GUYS ARE THE

REASON THIS SHOW KEEPS GOING AND GETTING BETTER. 

TAKE CARE.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@Jan 27 2010, 09:25 PM~16435306
> *LOOKS LIKE THE MAY 16TH. '010 SHOW IS GOING TO BE ANOTHER GOOD ONE.
> 
> GOT A CLUB FROM  LA COMING IN WITH 22 RIDES STRONG AND 1/2 HAVE NEVER BEEN SEEN.
> ...


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

more pics goin up soon .....enjoy i know they hella late but just got time to throw sum up .....hope you guy's like my work .....Fresno 2 Tha Bay All Day


----------

